# Why does my HID isn't brighter than my halogen ?



## picard

I just upgrade my halogen phillip ultra bright to HID kit for honda accord 1992. 

My HID light doesn't seem brighter than my halogen, although the HID looks real white.

Why does my HID isn't brighter than my halogen ?


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Who makes this 'upgrade?' It's not just stick-in bulbs, is it?


----------



## TEEJ

picard said:


> I just upgrade my halogen phillip ultra bright to HID kit for honda accord 1992.
> 
> My HID light doesn't seem brighter than my halogen, although the HID looks real white.
> 
> Why does my HID isn't brighter than my halogen ?






AnAppleSnail said:


> Who makes this 'upgrade?' It's not just stick-in bulbs, is it?







Is there a ballast, etc?


Also - the depth of an HID capsule will put the point the light is EMITTED from at a different point in front of your reflector.


As you move a bulb, etc, in/out in front of a reflector, you will see it focuses that light differently.

The OEM set-up was optimized to focus the light at the OEM bulb position. If you swap in something else, the light will be de-focused.


This can mean that you don't see as well at night (Defeating the purpose of most upgrades), and, that you are now blinding oncoming drivers, etc.


I'd remove the "HID" and replace it with the OEM set-up for now.


----------



## picard

there is a ballast. does the brightness have anything to do with wattage level ? I am so confused.


----------



## picard

would LED be brighter than HID ? is it safer to upgrade to LED ?


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Usually these are not upgrades.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

picard said:


> I just upgrade my halogen phillip ultra bright to HID kit for honda accord 1992.



Picard,

As a member since 2004, with 1,279 posts, you should know by now that Rule 11 says that "You agree, through your use of this BB, that you will not post any material which is illegal or which promotes activity that is illegal or could reasonably be foreseen to threaten any person's safety." The Automotive section is full of posts asking about HID kits, and just about every one is closed down because "HID kits" are illegal. 

_Please_ remove the HID kit from your car, and reinstall good quality halogen bulbs. Also, make sure the headlamp lenses are perfectly clear, and the headlamps are aimed properly.


----------



## Norm

Alaric Darconville said:


> Picard,
> 
> As a member since 2004, with 1,279 posts, you should know by now that Rule 11 says that "You agree, through your use of this BB, that you will not post any material which is illegal or which promotes activity that is illegal or could reasonably be foreseen to threaten any person's safety."



Nuff said thread Closed - Norm


----------

